# State Pension Stamp Requirements



## c1aro (3 May 2006)

Hi

I voluntarily left my job in Feb (started working in 1979 - in last job since 1986).  I am at a bit of a crossroads at present.  Had been looking for part-time for the past year and eventually refused after drawn out process.  Have applied for one job which I did not get (bit deflated).  Financially, I am ok for a few months and now may even take the summer off (have never had holiday time with my children), haven't decided yet.  I will continue to keep an eye out for part-time work.   I hadn't intended applying for SW as my understanding of the system is that I wasn't entitled as I had voluntarily given up work and would only be seeking part-time employment.  However, some of my former workmates advise that I should sign on to keep my stamps/contributions for the OAPension.  I don't understand how this will work - if I am not entitled to claim a benefit how can I sign on?  Does anyone know how this works?  Thanks.


----------



## serotoninsid (3 May 2006)

I think the last post in this thread answers your question.


----------



## dublady (3 May 2006)

To sign for credits you have to fulfill the same conditions as Unemployment Benefit or Unemployment Assistance.

SIGNING FOR CREDITS
7. Under certain circumstances a person may be awarded credits without receiving a Benefit or Allowance payment. This may apply, for example, in the case of a person who has exhausted entitlement to Unemployment Benefit but who does not qualify for Unemployment Assistance due to their means. In this case, the person may be entitled to 'sign' for credits to protect their other social insurance entitlements. Signing for credits usually involves attending a Local DSFA Office at a specified number of times per year.
Credits may also be awarded to workers involved in an official trade dispute.
In order to be entitled to Unemployment Credits, a person must be available for full-time employment, capable of work and must also be genuinely seeking work. The additional requirement to be genuinely seeking work for the award of credits while unemployed is effective from 27 August 2003. This is taken from the welfare.ie website. 

http://www.welfare.ie/foi/creditsaward.html#4

You mention that you may take the summer off to be with your children. If they are under 12 you can avail of the Homemakers Scheme. In a nutshell you will be awarded credits for the remainder of the tax year in which you start homemaking. Any complete year of homemaking will be disregarded when working out your yearly average for Old Age (Contributory) Pension.........soon to be replaced by State Pension (Contributory). When your youngest child reaches 12 or you resume work in the future you will also be awarded credits for that tax year.

It does seem very complex but it's quite easy when you read through the information available here. http://www.welfare.ie/foi/homemaker.html and http://www.welfare.ie/publications/sw1.pdf

Hope this helps and doesn't totally confuse you. If you need more clarication please PM me.


----------

